
Ask HN: Did anyone else get a Google Chrome Laptop yet? - simonsarris
I submitted the application to test drive a Chrome Notebook a couple days ago.<p>The laptop came this morning. The packaging was very simple: One laptop, one battery, one cord, one large single piece of paper with instructions, and one business card from Intel letting me know that if I cracked the computer open that is what I would find.<p>I will make a large post tonight after work (5pm EST) detailing my experiences with it and taking lots of photos.<p>Did any other HNers get one?
======
tdupree
Mine just showed up while reading this post! I didn't get any confirmation
email. I applied using the prompt on the "new page" tab (running dev channel
build) during the live OS launch. It came in a UPS truck 9:40am CST. Sweet!

EDIT: The box it came in was pretty cool, and they had fun writing the copy
for their instructions card. I uploaded a scan of the instructions card to my
site [http://tdupree.com/2010/12/09/got-my-chrome-os-powered-
cr-48...](http://tdupree.com/2010/12/09/got-my-chrome-os-powered-cr-48..).

~~~
Huppie
LOL:

"Do not expose the device to water, moisture, or rap music."

~~~
malkia
Too bad. For example we got Ice T unboxing our game :)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXt2Q8EdzIw>

~~~
kenjackson
That's the best unboxing I've ever seen, bar none. Ice T should unbox
everything from now on.

------
kessler
I did:

[http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/09/cr-48-chrome-notebook-
deliv...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/09/cr-48-chrome-notebook-delivered/)

~~~
balac
what does the "full screen" button do? Isn't chrome os full screen by default?

~~~
s3graham
Hides other tabs and the address bar.

------
gojomo
This is becoming suspiciously like a post-Singularity intelligence crop-
dusting free advanced tech on remaining Primitive communities.

------
rudd
I have a feeling I'm going to be very disappointed when I get home from work
today and there is no Cr-48 waiting for me.

~~~
lanstein
I got a package notification email, and was psyched until I realized it was
the 24-pack of Kraft Macaroni and Cheese that I ordered from Amazon :(

~~~
lanstein
And screwed once again, this time by Target. Dammit. I don't really give a
crap about that bookcase at this point.

------
teoruiz
Did you get a confirmation from Google that they were going to send you the
laptop?

Where are you based?

~~~
simonsarris
Nashua, New Hampshire, USA

I got not confirmation. The outer box didn't even say it was from Google.

~~~
mikecarlucci
Same. No confirmation. The box had a guys name and Kentucky address. I'm in
Boston. Really confused at first. Can't believe how fast they got these out.

Edit: Nope, not your name. I had no idea why he would have sent me a box.

~~~
mattdurham
Hopefully not my name!

------
fierarul
You might very well be among the first!

I assume Google didn't ask for an NDA with this (did they ?) so I'm looking
forward to the future un-boxing videos, screenshots and blogposts about this
little device one can't buy (until it hits eBay ;) ).

I couldn't use it fulltime though until I'm able to code in and run Java code
on that thing.

~~~
simonsarris
The submission app asked me to play with it an talk about it, so kind of the
opposite of an NDA.

So tonight I will sing its song from mountaintops and, well, take it apart.

~~~
xentronium
> The submission app asked me to play with it an talk about it, so kind of the
> opposite of an NDA

Fantastic move from google side. I hope more companies adopt this strategy in
future.

------
mikecarlucci
UPS arrived about an hour ago. I had the "apply" tab in Chrome.

It runs Wave without much issue, and that crawls on a lot of non-traditional
PC devices. They dropped the function keys but the keyboard does have a row of
accessorie keys at the top, just without the F numbering.

------
jasongullickson
Not yet (I applied as an individual developer) but I'm also trying to convince
my wife's nonprofit (about 12-15 users) to apply...just need to convince them
running their business as a beta test is a good idea...

They already live off gmail, google sites, google calendar, etc. so it would
be a bit of a slam-dunk for them.

~~~
phlux
Why convince them? Just apply for them -- if the machines show up, I'm pretty
sure they'd be 'convinced'..

(I applied for an individual machine, as well as a set for my office)

~~~
jasongullickson
Subversive...I like it :)

------
aquadoctorbob
I got a knock on my door a few minutes after reading this post. Signed up via
the QR code during the presentation.

Also, it seems to be working with my Apps account. Yesssss.

------
bretthoerner
I received one also, crazy, I filled out the anonymous (non-dev) form 2 days
ago.

------
heed
Hmm, I applied twice, from <http://www.google.com/chromeos>, and from the link
in the dev version of the browser. I wonder if that will actually hurt my
chances of receiving one... :/

~~~
tdupree
I'm not sure if it does or not. I did the same thing. Since the applications
were so different, I figured I would fill out the general one on their website
in addition to the one linked to from within the chrome dev build (I used the
same Google account for both applications). I got my Cr-48 this morning, so it
must not have counted against me too much.

------
Griever
Wow, when I filled out the application (developer) form only two days ago I
was sure I wouldn't be receiving one considering they even mentioned there
were limited numbers available.

Mine showed up at my doorstep just over an hour ago. Amazing.

------
kogir
I just got mine too. Sadly, as expected, flash brings it to its knees and
fonts look like Linux :(

Otherwise pretty sweet. Think I'll try and sneak some better fonts on somehow
and then use it for everything save Hulu and development.

~~~
jacquesm
Explain to me this: you receive something for free, and your first response is
to find out what's wrong with it ?

~~~
potatolicious
It's a test/dev machine, I'm pretty sure that's the _point_.

~~~
jacquesm
Interesting. I'd be so happy to receive a functioning computer for free with
some new OS on it that I'd be too star-struck to see its warts for quite a
while.

------
mstevens
I applied, but from a UK address. So I'm not expecting to get anything.

~~~
Pyrodogg
_I understand that Google will only ship the device to a US-based address and
cannot send this device to a P.O. Box or address outside of the US_

From the TOS at the bottom of the application

~~~
mstevens
Indeed, that's why I don't expect to get anything.

------
thevinnie
I submitted as an individual, but haven't heard anything yet. I did already
say my goodbyes to the CAPS LOCK in anticipation.

------
jnorion
I applied yesterday (the day after the live launch event) from the Chrome OS
page, and by that point they had a whole questionnaire to fill out about your
internet habits and what software you typically use and stuff like that. Maybe
the QR code mentioned earlier really was a shortcut of some sort.

Crossing my fingers for this one...

------
kondro
Good luck. Hope they are onto a winner.

------
johnrdavisjr
I applied as a developer as soon as the link was posted on engadget during the
live show. I hope mine comes tonight, UPS usually runs around 5.

Questions: Does it have an SD card slot? Do you have any idea size of SSD? Do
you know what CPU it has?

~~~
Griever
To answer your questions, yes it has an SD slot on the right-hand side. I've
been looking around but can't determine the exact size of the SSD. No idea on
the specifics but I am aware that the CPU is an Intel Atom chip.

~~~
johnrdavisjr
Just found out via Engadget teardown:
[http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/10/google-cr-48-laptop-
torn-...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/10/google-cr-48-laptop-torn-down-
and-destroyed-in-one-unlucky-day/)

16 gig Sandisk SATA ssd 1 gb hynix memory module

So I just answered my own question. But now here comes the real question: Will
I receive mine? I have already created 3 Chrome apps.... Would love to run it
natively! :)

------
ctoneal
That's a lot faster than I thought they were going to get them out (I was
figuring they'd be arriving around the beginning of the year). Well, here's to
hoping that I get one. Definitely anticipating posts with user experiences.

------
ntulip
do you get to keep it?

~~~
simonsarris
Yes

------
jrockway
I decided to ask for one today after seeing this. I said that I want to bring
the dynamic environment of Emacs to "normal people", and Chrome OS is the
first compelling technology that could make that a reality.

We'll see what happens.

------
rms
What are the tech specs?

~~~
swolchok
In particular, x86 or ARM?

~~~
omgmog
According to gdgt.com it's an Atom CPU, so x86

------
keith_erskine
Yup - I scanned the QR Code during the press conference and filled out the
form on my phone. I didn't think I stood a chance of getting one, but
Christmas came early today.

Nice machine.

------
fsniper
I wish I could have one. I applied for it from Turkey. But as we all know this
program is US only (for now). Looking forward for an extension of the program.

------
cyberguy91
For anyone interested, here is the full specs page from the CR-48.
<http://db.tt/OEOLnOY>

------
elidourado
I got one. I think that _everyone_ that applied using the prompt on the dev
channel build of Chrome got one. Can anyone refute this?

~~~
aidenn0
As of yet don't have one. But I'm on pacific time, so may come later today.

~~~
danielson
Likewise, Los Angeles. Will report back.

------
dannytatom
I'm probably a little late on this, but I had no idea it was going on. I put
my application in today, we'll see what happens.

------
shawndumas
What's the deal with 3G? Is it activated?

~~~
jlees
There's a free plan built in (100MB every month for two years) but you do need
to manually activate it.

------
doorty
So what did you put in your application? I submitted before the announcement
ended. But no word yet.

~~~
simonsarris
I applied via noticing the message on the "new tab" page of Chrome dev
version.

It didn't ask for anything but my name, address, and email.

edit: it specifically asks for gmail if you have an email, and I've submitted
bug reports for at least two google products on google code. Maybe that
factors in?

~~~
martingordon
I think I got the same page after scanning the QC code they showed during
their presentation. All it asked for was name address and email.

Crossing my fingers and hoping that it was some sort of shortcut that
guaranteed entry into the program.

~~~
shadowpwner
do you mind linking to the QR code?

~~~
martingordon
<http://goo.gl/ocJBw>

Good luck!

------
calloc
I applied yesterday. Here is hoping!

------
iworkforthem
I submitted too. But no email or delivery yet. _fingers crossed_

~~~
thomas
same

------
revorad
What's the hardware? The Techcrunch photo looks ugly :-P

~~~
enomar
According to the original announcement video stream, the CR-48 hardware is not
the actual hardware. It's a test platform for beta testing the software.

~~~
revorad
I missed that. Did it mention what the CR-48 hardware is anyway?

~~~
jonursenbach
I'll just leave this here. <http://gdgt.com/google/cr-48/specs/>

~~~
stratjakt
Pretty vague specs there. Anyone have anything a little more detailed?

------
robinduckett
I'm in the UK, so no :(

------
mohsen
when did you apply?

~~~
simonsarris
Just two days ago, I think.

~~~
mohsen
wow, that is quite fast. thanks for keeping us posted.

------
mvid
Will it blend?

~~~
briancurtin
I really hope BlendTec applied for one.

------
jasongullickson
Can it print?

~~~
tmcw
<http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/p/cloudprint.html>

------
omgmog
anybody in the UK get one?

~~~
jlees
They won't be shipping to the UK. Sorry.

------
klbarry
Wow, Google moves very fast for such a large company.

~~~
TomOfTTB
I have no inside information but I'd assume this has something to do with
automation. They ask for your Google Account when you fill out the application
and they said outright that they were looking for people who "live on the
web". Since we know they keep all kinds of usage data about their users it's
just a matter of matching an application to accounts with heavy usage and
sending them out accordingly. All of which could be done by a computer.

